# Car Won't Start after Coding for the first time! Please Help!



## actionjackson07 (Jan 25, 2014)

Good evening.

After days of reading/research I have succesfully coded my E92 2009 335D for the first time using NCS Expert to make my new folding mirrors fold on the fob and fold from the switch but now the car won't start but will crank. 1 step forward, 10 steps back!!

A friend who works for a breakdown recovery service plugged his generic fault code reader into the car and there is code '4A63 EWS Manipulation' storred which from a good number of searching on the web could be fixed by the
Re-align of the DDE and EWS. What is DDE & EWS?

I think i may have caused this fault due to the car battery running low during coding (beginners mistake!)

I have found a possible solution which seems to work for most people -

How you do it?

1- Launch inpa
2- Select the engine
3- Choose the model of the engine (in your case
DDE6 = 318d, 320d, 325d, 330d, 335d ( 03/2005 - 09/2007 ) 
DDE7 = 318d, 320d, 325d, 330d, 335d ( 09/2007 - )

4- Select option: activate (usually F5 but check in your inpa)
5- Select option: EWS
6- Select option: reset ----> in progress ----> click ok
7- Bak to the main menu, ie, back, back, back, and close the INPA
8- Open the inpa and check the errors. That errors should have gone by now. 
9- Turn the ignition off, remove the obd connector and start your car.

The trouble is i have IPNA version 5.0 and i don't hve the DDE7 option and when i try DDE6 M57TU2 I got the follwing appear -










Again this is out of my understanding at the moment so further research sugests i need addtional files for my car in IPNA or IPNA 5.2 is needed.

I would aprreciate some clear advice so i can get my car running again ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## ceri0 (Jun 25, 2016)

*e60 530d engine won't start after INPA mistakes..*

Hi guys,

I am contacting you because, I get same problem.

I tried to use INPA and did stupid mistakes.

1) I reset battery
2) enable transport mode

and my engine won't start  although I disabled the transport mode.

Sorry for my bad english and hope you will be able to help me out of this situation

Errors in attachment


----------



## Quick99Si (Jul 17, 2011)

Try this: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=722945

You must troubleshoot the 4a62 error code. Google "BMW 4a62" and "BMW 4a63."


----------



## ceri0 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi Quick99Si,

I tried today it's ok. My engine start :thumbup:.

What I did with INPA

I disabled:

- energy saving mode 
- trasport mode

and choose the 1st option on engine ews

i am so happyyyy :rofl:


----------



## Quick99Si (Jul 17, 2011)

Excellent, glad to hear! You have to be more careful in the future!


----------



## ceri0 (Jun 25, 2016)

*battery reset*



Quick99Si said:


> Excellent, glad to hear! You have to be more careful in the future!


Hi Quick99Si,

I will try :thumbup:, just a question as you know I did the mistake of reset battery via INPA, must I change the battery ?

Do I need to do something, register battery or something else ? Is it possible to register old battery ?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Quick99Si (Jul 17, 2011)

We do not know the effects of resetting a used battery. We suspect that the car will relearn and adapt after some time (all it really does is regulate charging rates and maintain in reserve enough power to start the car at all times.)


----------

